# after the chop



## 64yoda (May 24, 2015)

I was just wondering if I can somehow spur new growth after chopping down my blueberry headband.

If I put rooting powder on the end, moistened it a bit, put a bag that would still allow air in somehow around the cut end, made sure to keep it moist, would it give off new shoots eventually? Or would it continue the old shoot straight up?

I chopped my blueberry headband and berry ryder. Berry ryder was ready. Definitely ready. Blueberry headband still had quite a ways to go. But I got way too paranoid. Was thinkin about who knew I was growing and law enforcement and all that. I think I might wait until recreational and growing is legal in my state.

So, for informational purposes, could I get the blueberry headband point of where the main stem was cut to grow again? Would I need to give it light or dark? Would I need to continue feeding/watering it just as if it was already growing? How long would it take to notice new growth if new growth would even happen? Or would the rooting hormone only provide roots and not a continued stem/branches/etc.?

Thanks for everyone that's helped me get this far.


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2015)

Are you talking you would like to re-veg a plant after you harvest? If so the new growth comes out of the BUDs you leave on the plant. You have to have buds on the plant or it won't reveg.   You would need to reveg under 24 hour light and they go through a lot of crazy growth it takes some weeks then you can flower again when you choose.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 26, 2015)

I don't think you can do what you are talking about. If the plant is already in flower and you cut the main stem and try to root the whole plant, it would have to overcome the flowering phase that it is currently involved and then switch to rooting. Its not impossible for it to work but it would be difficult and would take a long time. You would have to freeze the flowering function and possibly drive it into reveg. To reroot it while its flowering AND keep it flowering would be very difficult because so much of the plant's resources are being devoted to the building of flowers. The flowering function would have to stop as you couldn't feed the plant enough while its without roots. You might be able to get it to root but I don't believe the flowering would pick back up where it left off.

If you want to keep that phenol, you could cut a few smaller branches that are lower on the plant and root them. They are not as involved in the flower function so they would root easier, but they would still have to be reveged and grown back out which would take a while.


----------



## 64yoda (May 27, 2015)

Thanks.

I still have all my pots sitting, but in the dark and of them I'm just waiting for the soil to dry out so I can pull them out and make something out of the roots.

As for the bbhb, I don't know if was a good phenol or not. If I had taken better care of it, I might have known what it could and couldn't handle regarding stress.

I wish I had put more time into building a light leak-proof room with ventilation. It would have given me a lot more security knowing that nothing could be seen or smelled in that area.


----------

